# Wolves in Oklahoma?



## Cityboy

I had no idea. This morning, Citygirl hears or lab dog barking and goes to see at what. He's on the back porch all hackled up, and right at the edge of the woods stands a wolf! Yes, a wolf, not a coyote. Holy crap!

OK, all you guys in wolf country....what do I need to know about these critters? Do I need to be concerned about my kids and dogs playing in the woods now?


----------



## BigAl RIP

Cityboy said:


> I had no idea. This morning, Citygirl hears or lab dog barking and goes to see at what. He's on the back porch all hackled up, and right at the edge of the woods stands a wolf! Yes, a wolf, not a coyote. Holy crap!
> 
> OK, all you guys in wolf country....what do I need to know about these critters? Do I need to be concerned about my kids and dogs playing in the woods now?


 
     You may need to be concerned . They will kill a dog fast and my kids would not be left unguarded . Thats probably why your dog had his hair raised this morning . He was thinking " OH Crap  !!! If you have a safe area where only the wolves or coyote can get to *this* than I suggest you make them a special dinner based on the ingredients below . 
   GO buy some natural sponges and tear it up into 2" x 2" chucks . Now fry it in bacon grease . Now go scatter it where you think you need to along the "Red Ridinghood trail ". 

     Don't ask me how I know this , but dogs cannot digest this and will plug up . Works every time  or at least that is what I am told


----------



## DaveNay

Encourage your neighbors to raise free range chickens.  The wolves will ignore your property.


----------



## Melensdad

More likely it was a feral dog.






I can't find any evidence of wolves existing in that area of the country.  Red Wolves and Grey wolves used to run there.  Red Wolf population is under 500, and is considered extinct in the wild.  Grey Wolves exist much farther north.  

Could be Mexican Wolves?  I don't know if they come that far north.


----------



## BigAl RIP

B_Skurka said:


> Could be Mexican Wolves? I don't know if they come that far north.


 Damn ... First it was all the illegals and now there dogs too .......


----------



## Melensdad

BigAl said:


> Damn ... First it was all the illegals and now there dogs too .......


My in-laws used to live in Albuquerque.  There was an effort to reintroduce Mexican Grey Wolves in an area that was south and west of Albuquerque near the Arizona border.  It was not a very large area, and I don't think their historic range was wide enough to get up to Oklahoma.  

I do know that they are considered 'endangered' and I would not want to be caught killing one or even suspected of that act.  FWS does not take kindly to bumping off the species they are re-introducing.


----------



## BigAl RIP

B_Skurka said:


> I do know that they are considered 'endangered' and I would not want to be caught killing one or even suspected of that act. FWS does not take kindly to bumping off the species they are re-introducing.


 

     OH !!! I never said anything about hurting the poor little buggers . I would *not ever conform* to hurting a endangered animal or want the feds pissed off . I just want to be able to hear them grunting ,when they need to Poo . Kinda like a location beacon so I can stay away  .


----------



## daedong

BigAl said:


> GO buy some natural sponges and tear it up into 2" x 2" chucks . Now fry it in bacon grease . Now go scatter it where you think you need to along the "Red Ridinghood trail ".
> 
> Don't ask me how I know this , but dogs cannot digest this and will plug up . Works every time  or at least that is what I am told



Now this reminds me of another, take a 3-4" stainless steel piece of spring wire curl it up as small a possible and tie  with catgut ,  place it in a a small chunk of meat. I don't think I need to explain the rest.


----------



## BigAl RIP

daedong said:


> Now this reminds me of another, take a 3-4" stainless steel piece of spring wire curl it up as small a possible and tie with catgut , place it in a a small chunk of meat. I don't think I need to explain the rest.


 Wow !!! That sounds like it might put a little spring in their step !


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

If we're talking of cruel ways to dispose of dogs.  Take some glass and smash it into a fine powder.  Sprinkle enough bone meal in it to make it smell good.  Sprinkle it were the dogs will be sniffing.  

Don't forget the three S's.


----------



## BigAl RIP

PBinWA said:


> If we're talking of cruel ways to dispose of dogs. Take some glass and smash it into a fine powder. Sprinkle enough bone meal in it to make it smell good. Sprinkle it were the dogs will be sniffing.
> 
> Don't forget the three S's.


 I think my wife did that to my meal last night .... My butt is sore ....


----------



## bczoom

BigAl said:


> GO buy some natural sponges and tear it up into 2" x 2" chucks . Now fry it in bacon grease .


Instead of sponges, those styrofoam peanuts work as well.

I'm with Bob and think it's a feral dog
Still watch your dog and kids.
The good news is that it's not a problem shooting a feral dog.  If it were a wolf, you could get in trouble.


----------



## Melensdad

bczoom said:


> I'm with Bob and think it's a feral dog
> Still watch your dog and kids.


The more I think about it, the more I think that a large feral dog might be more of a problem than a wolf.  Wolves probably have some innate fear of man and probably will keep some distance, especially if they are alone.  A dog is not going to have that same instinctive fear of man so a dog may actually be more likely to come close or attack a smaller pet or child.  Just a thought.


----------



## Cityboy

B_Skurka said:


> The more I think about it, the more I think that a large feral dog might be more of a problem than a wolf. Wolves probably have some innate fear of man and probably will keep some distance, especially if they are alone. A dog is not going to have that same instinctive fear of man so a dog may actually be more likely to come close or attack a smaller pet or child. Just a thought.


 
That's quite possible. People have dogs that are wolf-mix and I think they are illegal to own in most states. 

Maybe that's the case and it went home. If it comes back, I may apply the SSS technique.


----------



## DaveNay

bczoom said:


> If it were a wolf, you could get in trouble.


Are wolves more restricted than coyotes?  Here in IL, coyote season is 51 weeks a year (minus one week for the shotgun deer season).  Plus, since I have livestock, I can always shoot to defend the herd.


----------



## fogtender

Cityboy said:


> I had no idea. This morning, Citygirl hears or lab dog barking and goes to see at what. He's on the back porch all hackled up, and right at the edge of the woods stands a wolf! Yes, a wolf, not a coyote. Holy crap!
> 
> OK, all you guys in wolf country....what do I need to know about these critters? Do I need to be concerned about my kids and dogs playing in the woods now?


 
I wouldn't think that you would have wolves in that area, too many people would have seen some kind of pack that it had to evolved (came) from. More than likely somebody had a big Malamute or Husky breed and it ran off and became Ferrel. 

Most people can't tell the difference between a sled type dog and a Wolf, even here in Alaska where there is a lot of both. 

If in fact, it was a Wolf, it would take your dog out in a second, they have no issues in eating them. If it was a Ferrel dog, it may have learned to do the same thing, but are pretty clumsy at it by comparison.

You might want to call your State Fish and Game and tell them about it, they may have other reports and can put the calls together to see if it was passing through or hanging around.


----------



## California

My guess would be wolf mix.

Law enforcement at Lake Tahoe used to have a classic troublemaker profile. Construction worker wants to play Rambo for a year, he moves up to Tahoe and gets a diesel 4x4 pickup and what he is told is a full blooded wolf pup to carry around in the truck and play the image. Then the pup grows up. Rambo discovers his wolf doesn't have a personality he cares for, so he 'returns the wolf to the wild', ie over the back of the subdivision fence. The 'wolf' eats a few pets then get shot.


----------



## cabinboy

I think you are going to have to use the three s`s  . SHOOT , SHOVEL AND SHUT UP !    Wolves are easy to breed , kids are hard to replace . Good luck.


----------



## bczoom

DaveNay said:


> Are wolves more restricted than coyotes?


Yes, very much so.


----------



## daedong

Hey are we going to encounter these bloody things while camping?
I can't bring a gun but can I get a Crocodile Dundee style machete


----------



## Melensdad

daedong said:


> Hey are we going to encounter these bloody things while camping?
> I can't bring a gun but can I get a Crocodile Dundee style machete


It is highly unlikely.  Then again they may smell exotic Australian meat and come running for you


----------



## California

daedong said:


> Hey are we going to encounter these bloody things while camping?


No. More likely to be killed by a meteor or something. 

I've never felt a need for a weapon for the kind of motor camping you are talking about. 

The only realistic caution is to ask around and know to not to go into the really dangerous neighborhoods of a few cities. You wouldn't have the native intuition, the 'street smarts' to recognise trouble. Worst example was several years ago, some German tourists got rear-ended. They stopped to exchange insurance info - and got mugged by the guys who had intentionally rammed them. Locals have an instinct to sense trouble, while a foreign tourist will be blind to the clues so should follow others' advice. 

This is not a widespread problem, it's simply the only personal safety issue I can think of for your visit.


----------



## Wherid

Cityboy said:


> I had no idea. This morning, Citygirl hears or lab dog barking and goes to see at what. He's on the back porch all hackled up, and right at the edge of the woods stands a wolf! Yes, a wolf, not a coyote. Holy crap!
> 
> OK, all you guys in wolf country....what do I need to know about these critters? Do I need to be concerned about my kids and dogs playing in the woods now?


 Don't listen to those people, you don't want to hurt it. I say watch it for a while, find out some info, if it has raibies, if it is agressive.  Don't kill it. It's just trying to live it's life, let it die of old age. Not of murder.


----------



## Ice Queen

My beloved Timba is part wolf, she is third generation cross with gsd. and you could not find a better, more loving dog than she is.  She plays brilliantly with tiny puppies and children and in eight years I have only heard her growl once, and that was a warning growl to protect a friend on crutches and myself, so please be aware that not all wolf crosses are bad.  Bob will vouch for Timba, he and his family have met her.


----------



## Cowboy

Wherid said:


> Don't listen to those people, you don't want to hurt it. I say watch it for a while, find out some info, if it has raibies, if it is agressive.  Don't kill it. It's just trying to live it's life, let it die of old age. Not of murder.


 You obviously live in the city and dont own any livestock.


----------



## muleman RIP

Wherid said:


> Don't listen to those people, you don't want to hurt it. I say watch it for a while, find out some info, if it has raibies, if it is agressive.  Don't kill it. It's just trying to live it's life, let it die of old age. Not of murder.


You don't want to come to the hills around here. The only way to check for rabies is to cut its skull open after you kill it! Big coyote or wolf it does not matter when you have livestock. Neighbor lost 3 calves this spring and the tracks in the snow were from the canine species.


----------



## waybomb

muleman said:


> You don't want to come to the hills around here. The only way to check for rabies is to cut its skull open after you kill it! Big coyote or wolf it does not matter when you have livestock. Neighbor lost 3 calves this spring and the tracks in the snow were from the canine species.



I'm a city guy, so really do not know the answer: What do you see in a coyote's head that is rabid, that you don't see in one that isn't?


----------



## fogtender

Cityboy said:


> I had no idea. This morning, Citygirl hears or lab dog barking and goes to see at what. He's on the back porch all hackled up, and right at the edge of the woods stands a wolf! Yes, a wolf, not a coyote. Holy crap!
> 
> OK, all you guys in wolf country....what do I need to know about these critters? Do I need to be concerned about my kids and dogs playing in the woods now?



Well where I live I get wolves coming up into my yard to check out the dog population a lot.  About 18 years ago, two wolves had the kids dog cornered up by the shed.  I dropped the first one and before the second one bought the farm it had a really stupid look on it's face. 

I don't know if you really saw a wolf, a wolf hybrid or even a Malimute that got away from its owner, but if you accidentally dropped it, more than likely you would be shooting a ferral dog and that is the story you need to keep in mind.  If you shot a wolf in many parts of the country they are protected unless you shoot them while they are trying to rip your leg off or have parts of your kid hanging out of their mouth.

If in fact it was a wolf it will be back in about a couple of weeks since they circle around their territory and come back.  Can give you more details if you want!

---------
Crap, this thread is three years old!  Oh well, if you never saw it again, that is good but probably a domestic dog since they tend to just wander at will and don't normally come back twice unless there is food left out.


----------



## okiedrifter

I see I'm several years late in joining this thread.  I've seen a few wolves in Alaska and lots of coyotes.  Last night while driving a few miles north of Marlow, OK, I'm almost sure I saw a wolf.  It was standing broad side in a paved county road right off US 81.  I had a very good look at it.  Probavly half again bigger than a coyote.  Grey/tan in color and a shaggy coat.  
Standing on the asphalt road it was well profiled.

I haven't read all of this thread.  Any other Oklahoma wolf sightings reported here?


----------

